
Sunsetting Documentation - laurent123456
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/354217/561309
======
0x54MUR41
Another thread with same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14917765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14917765)

